# Pensieri sulla felicità



## lunaiena (30 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ciao, il mio nome è Felicità.
> Faccio parte della vita, di quelli che credono nella forza dell’amore, che credono che ad una bella storia non possa esserci mai fine. Sono sposata, lo sapevi?
> Sono sposata con il Tempo.
> Lui è il responsabile della risoluzione di tutti i problemi. Lui costruisce cuori, lui medica quelli feriti, lui vince la tristezza…
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (1 Settembre 2012)

L’Anima, è il vento che gonfia le ali della vita e la persuade all’eterno divenire, a generare e a rigenerarsi senza sosta, a essere sempre pregna. Ogni materia è vivente ed è una manifestazione della vita eterna. “La nostra vita è l’anima che si fa riconoscere mediante il proprio frutto, il corpo”, (Henry D. Thoreau). L’anima plasma il corpo umano. Il corpo e la mente sono i veicoli in cui l’Anima trova espressione nella nostra vita. Quanto più il modo in cui intendiamo la nostra vita, coincide con il punto di vista dell’anima, tanto più siamo soddisfatti. L’Anima è la Grande Giocatrice che, quando la vita si impaluda e isterilisce, rimescola le carte e distribuisce un’altra mano affinché l’energia torni a scorrere e la vita a fruttificare. L’Anima è la Grande Seduttrice, incessantemente alla caccia dell’Essere, lo scova dagli abissi del sonno e lo attira all’esistere (ex-sistere = uscire dalla stabilità, dalla fissità). Quando l’Anima chiama, spinge impetuoso il vento dell’Innamoramento verso la vita, il vento della conoscenza (conoscere = amare). Nell’aria frizza un profumo di primavera che scompiglia i pensieri ammuffiti nella sedimentazione delle certezze acquisite, risveglia e rimette in moto la mente intorpidita nella stantia routine dell’inverno quotidiano. È l’Anima che ci fa lo sgambetto, ci trasforma in personaggi patetici e imbranati, ci fa precipitare nella crisi più profonda, affinché ci risvegliamo, ci convertiamo, fino a ritrovare la pista che ci riavvicina a quanto è confor­me all’Anima, a quanto vuole l’Anima. Ciò vale so­prattutto quando l’anima ci vuol far giungere a una trasformazione contro la quale il nostro ego fa resistenza, oppure quando ciò significa dover cambiare strada. Lasciare il noto e avventurarsi nell’ignoto. Liberarsi si schemi obsoleti e abitudini muffose. Quando avvertiamo confusione, dissonanza, sentiamo che qualcosa non quadra più, quando intuiamo che da qualche parte deve verificarsi una mutazione, una espansione quella è l’anima che sbuffa, smania, brama vita nova. La furia dell’Innamoramento scuote la coscienza che dorme nel sogno della materia e la spinge ad uscir fuori, incontrare, “mettersi insieme”, unirsi e portare alla luce una nuova vita, un nuovo progetto, un nuovo senso. La vita materiale ci rende pigri, negli automatismi della vita ordinaria siamo un po’ in trance. Inconsapevoli come bimbi. Tendiamo alla catatonia, l’anima ci tiene svegli. Attivi. L’anima è umile (non modesta: “La modestia è la virtù degli imbecilli Oscar Wilde”) sa nell’umiltà concimare il terreno della vita e dell’uomo attraverso l’autenticità, l’accoglimento delle contraddizioni, la bontà figlia di una cattiveria (captivus = prigioniero) riconosciuta e accolta come possibile scelta, ma non scelta. L’anima ci consegna in mano al nemico (il vero nemico è sempre dentro di noi), e ci da la possibilità di risolvere il conflitto. (Amate i vostri nemici). L’anima è innocente (non ingenua), innocente nel senso che permea, sente, accoglie tutto in buona fede (con fiducia) come se fosse sempre la prima volta; s’indigna, anche fortemente, ma mai si sconvolge. L’anima non è mai assolutamente quiete, serenità, acquisizione di sicurezze certe. L’anima è turbinio di energia, anche inquieta, ma sempre con un senso ultimo, mai irrequieta o irascibile. Si piega ma non si spezza. L’anima è l’ancora che si disancora mille volte e mille volte si ancora, non importa dove, importa come. L’anima è la relazione tra tutti e tutto, non si nasconde mai, siamo noi che non vogliamo vederla o sentirla e allora ci spinge, letteralmente ci spinge verso il senso. L’anima è semplicemente inevitabile e ineluttabile quindi prima o poi ti tocca rispondere alla sua chiamata. È il contrario dell’angoscia di kirkeghiana memoria, l’angoscia come una volontà irrealizzabile di perdita dell’anima, l’anima come contenitore che avvolge teneramente, accarezza e risolve l’angoscia. L’Anima tutto ha in sé e ne da senso, contiene il tempo e contemporaneamente da il tempo. L’Anima è il soffio, di una persona innamorata all’amato, che toglie dolcemente una foglia appoggiatasi sul viso avvicinando le labbra prima alla guancia e poi agli occhi aperti in uno sfioramento di complicità.


----------

